# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gezuar Ditelindjen TETOVARJA87

## Plaku me kostum

Gezuar ditelindjen dhe suksese ne jete  :buzeqeshje: 

U befsh 100 vjece, martese vitin tjeter, dhe nje vit pas marteses me nje kolopuc :P 

Urime  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Agim Metbala

*E dashur dhe e nderuar Tetovare mike, pranoni urimet më të ngrohta, i pritsh me gëzime e lumturi edhe shumë e shumë të tjera...
Paq shëndet, suksese , fat e lumturi familiare...*

----------


## letaa

urime ditelindjen tetovare cdo te mir ne jet fati te ndjekt ne cdo hap te jetes

----------


## Serioze

Gezuar ditelindjen Tetovare!!

_Lumturia dhe gezimi te ndjekshin gjithmone ne jeten tende ._

----------


## B@Ne

*Gezuar Tetovare , Gjithe Te Mirat Paç , 100 vite Te Lumtura*

----------


## Elonesaa

Se  di  kur  eshte  hap  tema  por  tani e pash...Shumee  urimeee  Tetovaree  jete  te  gjate  e  te  lumturrr   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Shtegtarja

Shume urime tetovare, edhe 100 tjera ti uroj.

----------


## prishtina75

Tetovare mos gabo me u largu nga ky forum pa i bere te pakten 100 vjet,  :ngerdheshje:  URIME!

----------


## [Elita]

Shume urime per ty Tetovare . Festofsh dhe shume vite te tjera te mbushura plot shendet e lumturi .

----------


## e panjohura

I gezofsh edhe 100 te lumtura motrushe :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## Çaushi

Me fat e urime  ditelindja, Tetovarja! Uroj te te buzeqesh jeta... edhe per 100 vitet ne vazhdim...
GEZUAR PER SHUME MOTE....

----------


## Nete

Ojj tetovaree urime edhe 100 tjera te lumtura pran me te dashurve, qe i don dhe te duan :buzeqeshje:  :Lulja3:

----------


## Ksanthi

Gezuar , gezuar , gezuar .qofsh gjithmone e lumtur.

----------


## tutankamon

urime tetovare, fat dhe lumturi !

----------


## Gentian_gr



----------


## RiGerta

Gezuar Tetovarja

----------


## Lexuesi_

Gezuar pritsh edhe shume te tjera qysh ta do zemra ty.

----------


## tetovarja87

u falenderoj te gjitheve per urimet e juaja,,....


gjitha te mirat edhe per ju miqte e mi....


me falni se u falenderohem me vones por skam qen e inkuadruar ne forum per gjate kohe...


shume falemnderit edhe nje here

----------


## Station

Gëzuar ditëlindjen Tetovarja87 :buzeqeshje: , edhe 100 të tjera të lumtura dhe me begati.

----------


## Besoja

Edhe 100 dhe jete te lumtur!

----------

